# Training/working as a midwife in the UK



## Rebelda (Jan 4, 2012)

Have wanted to do this for a _very _long time, but put it off while I was younger because I thought I couldn't give it the dedication it deserves. Now, however, I am a single parent to a nearly 2 year old. I realise that of course it's possible - but would I ever see my daughter? And will I drown in nursery fees?

That said, it seems illogical that midwifery and parenthood don't go together.. So what's it like, urban midwives?


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 4, 2012)

There's a couple of urbs who have done/are doing the training. I'm sure they'll be along to help out.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 8, 2012)

Aye I know - I might pm instead. Thanks


----------



## weepiper (Jan 8, 2012)

I will watch with interest as it's something I've considered too.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 8, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I will watch with interest as it's something I've considered too.


I think you'd be good at it


----------



## nagapie (Jan 8, 2012)

Interesting job. I'd be interested in hearing the responses from the midwives on the board.


----------



## Thora (Jan 8, 2012)

Kalidarkone is training as a midwife at the moment, hopefully she'll be along soon.  From what I've seen it's a very demanding course.

I would quite like to do something in maternity services, however being needle phobic makes it a bit problematic


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 8, 2012)

This could be a daft question, but is the training open to males too? Just wondering as there seems to be a national shortage of midwifes, so this could lead to a job.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 8, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> This could be a daft question, but is the training open to males too? Just wondering as there seems to be a national shortage of midwifes, so this could lead to a job.


Yeah the training is open to males and there are a few male midwives.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 8, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Yeah the training is open to males and there are a few male midwives.



Thanks Kali, I shall look into it


----------



## Thora (Jan 8, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> This could be a daft question, but is the training open to males too? Just wondering as there seems to be a national shortage of midwifes, so this could lead to a job.


A shortage of midwives doesn't necessarily mean there are jobs available - just that there isn't funding for enough midwives.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 8, 2012)

Rebelda said:


> Have wanted to do this for a _very _long time, but put it off while I was younger because I thought I couldn't give it the dedication it deserves. Now, however, I am a single parent to a nearly 2 year old. I realise that of course it's possible - but would I ever see my daughter? And will I drown in nursery fees?
> 
> That said, it seems illogical that midwifery and parenthood don't go together.. So what's it like, urban midwives?



I would say that regarding having young children, unless you have a very supportive partner and exstended family it is probabaly best to wait until youngest child is at least 10-however this is just my opinion as I know there was no way I would have managed it. I started the training when my son was 14. Also there are plenty of people that have managed it with very young kids.
The training is mega hardcore-7 weeks holiday a year that do not always coincide with school holidays. The program leader where I am actually warns new students about the high probabaility of relationship breakdown within the 3 years! Here is an example of the time I no longer have..... Started first shift on delivery suite last week-an early-7.30 to 15.30, day off then late 1400-2200, then cardiac clinic 8.30-16.30 then a long day 7.30 to 19.30. Tonight in on 3 nights on the trot- 21.30-8.30 then Thursday an early 7.30-15.30 On top of this I have to read and study. In a few weeks I will be back in uni a few days a week while still on placement.

It is the most challenging thing I have ever done, and I do love it but it is also scary and tiring and totally amazing!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 8, 2012)

Thora said:


> Kalidarkone is training as a midwife at the moment, hopefully she'll be along soon. From what I've seen it's a very demanding course.
> 
> I would quite like to do something in maternity services, however being needle phobic makes it a bit problematic



I though you were just phobic about needles for your self?


----------



## Thora (Jan 8, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> I though you were just phobic about needles for your self?


I don't think I would cope very well with jabbing other people either, especially not taking blood!  I couldn't even take the kid for his jabs.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 8, 2012)

Thora said:


> I don't think I would cope very well with jabbing other people either, especially not taking blood! I couldn't even take the kid for his jabs.


How did you cope with pregnancy? I'm not especially good with needles but tend to think if I can't see them it won't hurt, so I look away.
My friend trained as a phlebotomist in the NHS, she was given two _hours_ practice on a plastic arm then let loose on the general public!!!!


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Jan 16, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> IThe training is mega hardcore-7 weeks holiday a year that do not always coincide with school holidays. The program leader where I am actually warns new students about the high probabaility of relationship breakdown within the 3 years! Here is an example of the time I no longer have..... Started first shift on delivery suite last week-an early-7.30 to 15.30, day off then late 1400-2200, then cardiac clinic 8.30-16.30 then a long day 7.30 to 19.30. Tonight in on 3 nights on the trot- 21.30-8.30 then Thursday an early 7.30-15.30 On top of this I have to read and study. In a few weeks I will be back in uni a few days a week while still on placement.
> It is the most challenging thing I have ever done, and I do love it but it is also scary and tiring and totally amazing!!



Cool (that you're a midwife,not the working pattern), my daughter's just in her 1st year & says it hasn't been too exacting yet. Though she's only just getting into the actual births. Are you in the second or third year?



Thora said:


> A shortage of midwives doesn't necessarily mean there are jobs available - just that there isn't funding for enough midwives.



Yeah, I heard about the shortage & asked my daughter & that's what she said.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 16, 2012)

Dr Alimantado said:


> Cool (that you're a midwife,not the working pattern), my daughter's just in her 1st year & says it hasn't been too exacting yet. Though she's only just getting into the actual births. Are you in the second or third year?


I'm in my second year. Where is your daughter studying?


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh, so it may get harder? I think I'll filter what I tell my daughter about the workload.

She's at City Uni. ,  she looked at Bournemouth & Kings (1st choice). City were her 2nd choice, think she likes staff OK but not many of her flatmates.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 17, 2012)

it will get harder in terms of the complexity and responsibility-shift wise I do not think it will be different and she must know that she will be doing nights etc?


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Jan 17, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> it will get harder in terms of the complexity and responsibility-shift wise I do not think it will be different and she must know that she will be doing nights etc?



I know she's starting at 8, think she finishes at 4. Don't think 1st yrs get funny shifts. Having said that, 8 seems pretty early to me! I guess she knows about night shifts, but she hasn't mentioned much about next year.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounds like she is on a community placement-she will do shifts when she is in the hospital. I think the MW degree is pretty similar wherever in the UK. Usually do delivery suite, community and wards in first year-seriously there is so much to know I do not see how it could be any other way.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 25, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> I would say that regarding having young children, unless you have a very supportive partner and exstended family it is probabaly best to wait until youngest child is at least 10-however this is just my opinion as I know there was no way I would have managed it. I started the training when my son was 14. Also there are plenty of people that have managed it with very young kids.
> The training is mega hardcore-7 weeks holiday a year that do not always coincide with school holidays. The program leader where I am actually warns new students about the high probabaility of relationship breakdown within the 3 years! Here is an example of the time I no longer have..... Started first shift on delivery suite last week-an early-7.30 to 15.30, day off then late 1400-2200, then cardiac clinic 8.30-16.30 then a long day 7.30 to 19.30. Tonight in on 3 nights on the trot- 21.30-8.30 then Thursday an early 7.30-15.30 On top of this I have to read and study. In a few weeks I will be back in uni a few days a week while still on placement.
> 
> It is the most challenging thing I have ever done, and I do love it but it is also scary and tiring and totally amazing!!


Thanks Kali - sorry I took so long to get back to this. As suspected, I think I'll keep it on the back burner until the little one is at school 

Do you know what the shifts are like once you are qualified?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 25, 2012)

Rebelda said:


> Thanks Kali - sorry I took so long to get back to this. As suspected, I think I'll keep it on the back burner until the little one is at school
> 
> Do you know what the shifts are like once you are qualified?



Same as when you are are a student-In my trust they are either 7 and  half hours or 12 hours Nights are 12 hours or 10.5 hours. So Earlys-730am to 3.30pm lates-2pm to 10 pm. Nights- 21.30 to 8am or long nights 19.30 to 7.30. Long days -07.30 to 19.30. 3, 4 dayslong days or nights= full time, so 3 shifts on - 4 days off (not necessarily together).

Community is usually 830am to 1700-depending whats going on but also you would be part of the on call rota and be doing so many w/e per month. Also often if you have been at a home birth you may have to still do a clinic the next am or visits pm.

(its a lifestyle)

Of course you can always be part time


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Mar 29, 2012)

My daughter is due to do her first 12 hour shift on Monday (followed bu Tuesday & Thursday). Are there any tips for getting through this?


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 29, 2012)

Ummmm I think it is just a case of getting used to it- It goes quick the time cos there is so much to do!! She will find her way to handle it.
Eating well and healthy is good-which is hard as midwives seem to have lots of cakes and chocolate around!
Week before last I did 3 12 hour nights then had 24 hours off then a 12 hour day shift-was shattered! Mid you really makes me apreciate the simple things in life like having time to yourself!!


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks, she said she planned on eating fast food! as she said she wouldn't have time to do anything else.


----------



## jusali (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh Dear! Mrs starts in September...........


----------



## Corax (Mar 30, 2012)

Be prepared to enter a very strange world.  Other disciplines don't refer to them as 'Madwives' for nothing...


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 30, 2012)

jusali said:


> Oh Dear! Mrs starts in September...........


Stay strong jusali-the course can have adverse effects on relationships-just remember it is a means to an end!

Well done to yr missis for getting on the course!


----------



## jusali (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Kali,yes, she did well, I'll pass it on!


----------

